# Does this look like a hot spot?



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

That looks really nasty. I'd definitely be seeking advice from the vet asap.

I am no expert on hot spots as thankfully I have only ever seen them on a Lab we had a long time ago. His did not look anything like that.


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

Caraline said:


> That looks really nasty. I'd definitely be seeking advice from the vet asap.
> 
> I am no expert on hot spots as thankfully I have only ever seen them on a Lab we had a long time ago. His did not look anything like that.


We will be taking him as soon as we are able to ? 
I've never seen any myself either ? it's a scab btw just fyi.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Difficult to tell from the photo. If hes had it a while its probably not hot spot but maybe hystiocytoma.

My boy got hot spots last year it spread really quickly to form other patches. The skin just kind of dropped off leaving a sore that looked wetter than your photo if that makes sense, and didn't really scab


----------



## purplelullaby10 (Oct 25, 2016)

Summerhouse said:


> Difficult to tell from the photo. If hes had it a while its probably not hot spot but maybe hystiocytoma.
> 
> My boy got hot spots last year it spread really quickly to form other patches. The skin just kind of dropped off leaving a sore that looked wetter than your photo if that makes sense, and didn't really scab


Thank you! I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

Summerhouse said:


> The skin just kind of dropped off leaving a sore that looked wetter than your photo if that makes sense, and didn't really scab


You have described exactly what the hot spot on our Lab looked like. Sort of like the top layer of skin had sloughed off and left it pink and weepy looking.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know, but it does look bad  Poor guy! Glad you're going to the vet.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My Corgi has had many hot spots and I've seen them at all stages. That does not look like a hot spot.


----------

